# my husband got my PR cancelled



## kristine11 (Oct 25, 2012)

Around two years back my family( my husband, 2 children and myself) got Australian PR. My husband is the main applicant. Currently he is living in Australia alongwith my elder son. My younger son will soon join them.

Due to some personal reasons,my husband got my PR cancelled at that time but now he is ready to sponsor me. Just want to understand, can my PR status be revived again or do i have to apply for spouse visa?


----------



## GermanGirl (Aug 19, 2011)

How was it possible for your husband to cancel your PR? What visa were you on? I'm sure we'll be able to help you if you give us some more information =)


----------



## kristine11 (Oct 25, 2012)

its skilled migrant visa.

He asked me to sign a letter on which it was specified that i am on my will letting my husband cancel my visa and that i dont have any problem in my children going to Australia without me. Then he submitted this letter to Australian immigration and got my pr cancelled.


----------



## GermanGirl (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok I guess in that case it is probably best to give Immi a call and ask them. I've never heard of a lost PR status being revived though.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

So basically the situation as follows, you renounced your PR status on free will and your own accord. By submitting the letter you, and not your husband, actually requested this. Your husband had nothing to do with cancelling it. PR status cannot be cancelled by anyone. However everyone has the right to cancel/ renounce their PR status.

Since you on your own free will cancelled your PR visa, you cannot get it back. The only option now is if your husband sponsors you.


----------



## kristine11 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## kristine11 (Oct 25, 2012)

Actually my husband said that he will cancel my children visa if i dont sign on that letter. My elder son was too keen to go to Australia, hence i signed.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

kristine11 said:


> Actually my husband said that he will cancel my children visa if i dont sign on that letter. My elder son was too keen to go to Australia, hence i signed.


That is an awful thing to do! However, please understand for immigration, who don't know the background, it is still you who done that decision.

On another note, do you really want to leave with a person who done this to you


----------



## GermanGirl (Aug 19, 2011)

Boboa said:


> On another note, do you really want to leave with a person who done this to you


That's exactly what I was thinking. He forced you to do something you didn't want to do. There is no reason why he won't do this again in the future in one way or another.

If you really want to live in Australia - are there any other visa options for you? Such as a parent visa? (In that case you would have to choose between a 15+ year waiting periode or a very high fee though). Or maybe you are skilled and eligible for a work visa?


----------



## kristine11 (Oct 25, 2012)

will see what i can do about it, just want to live near my children. Thanks !!


----------

